
Advent of Code – solve a puzzle every day - xPaw
http://adventofcode.com/
======
tremendo
Love this. I did the first couple of days within irb (Ruby REPL) before
deciding to actually write scripts, seeing the second exercise for a given day
builds on the first. Found it interesting there's a "Leader board" since well,
there's no "points" to accumulate other than completing two puzzles per day,
so whomever is listed there is just those 100 who came to see the puzzles
first. So far they're not very hard, but still fun.

------
jschulenklopper
26 points, but no discussion here... I guess many were lured into the
challenges, trying to solve the currently available puzzles instead of
commenting. #nerd-sniping

~~~
homarp
discussion are here it seems
[https://www.reddit.com/r/adventofcode/](https://www.reddit.com/r/adventofcode/)

most interesting so far is "I'm doing the advent with 25 different languages,
who wants to join?!"
[https://www.reddit.com/r/adventofcode/comments/3vhzob/im_doi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/adventofcode/comments/3vhzob/im_doing_the_advent_with_25_different_languages/)

No one is code golfing it yet

~~~
ant6n
Uh oh, he already used up a bunch of 'common' languages. He's going to be
stuck doing the later, harder problems in asm and brainfuck. I'd have problems
even naming 25 languages.

------
such_a_casual
It's not acceptable to force the use of a twitter/github/google/reddit login.

~~~
lauritz
Given that everyone gets a different 'input' string for every problem to
prevent the simplest form of cheating and to enable such a thing as a
leaderboard, I think this is a very reasonable measure, better than having yet
another e-mail login for a service that is by definition seasonal. Also, when
you connect it to GitHub, it does only ask for a very limited amount of data.
What solution would you have proposed?

~~~
such_a_casual
A reply I made to another user in this thread: "You're joking right? The site
could just use cookies like every flash game ever made. The site could
generate a registration for the user. The site could take manual registration
from the user. This trend of linking accounts between sites is completely
inappropriate from people who are well aware of the privacy and security
issues the internet faces today."

~~~
justifier
i agree with your original post, but i'm assuming the login with other
services bit was to reduce effort expelled in making the project

having reddit on the list of options means the barrier to entry can be counted
in keypresses

you can make as many reddit accounts as you want, much like hn, where the only
requirements are username and password

make one and just treat it like an advent login

~~~
such_a_casual
That's a fair point. I'll take your advice and use a reddit account. Thank
you.

------
kenrick95
Nice site! I've completed till Day 5 and enjoyed the puzzles. I solved them
mainly in JS on browser console, although for the Day 4 challenge I had to run
it on node js so my browser won't hang; and also Day 2 challenge in C++ to
take advantage of the scanf function in parsing the input.

------
volent
The problems are fresh & fun. I loved the day 4, almost felt like mining
bitcoins :)

Looking forward for the next puzzles !

------
famousactress
_" The first character in the instructions has position 1, the second
character has position 2"_

This project seems awesome but playful -1 for non-zero-based-indexing :)

[Edit:]

another note (obviously I'm hooked).. This instruction isn't 100% parseable.
It's not clear whether the desire is for three unique vowels need to appear or
if three positions in the string need to be vowels. For instance, would 'aaa'
qualify?

"It contains at least three vowels (aeiou only), like aei, xazegov, or
aeiouaeiouaeiou"

[Edit Again: Nevermind... the test example 'aaa' clears it up]

~~~
SanderMak
It played pretty nicely with using map followed by a scanLeft (which prepends
its starting element) on the input. Happy accident...

------
ant6n
Which problem is solved by this (in Python)? ;-)

    
    
        try:input()
        except Exception as e: print e.offset

------
rhaps0dy
Those are some happy little puzzles. Delightful!

I suppose the problems get harder the closer we are to christmas?

------
catwell
I solved most of the 6 first days in Bash. I used Lua for days 4 and 6 for
performance reasons (I have working solutions in Bash too, but they are way
too slow).

------
Beltiras
Lovely puzzles. Solved day 5 without resorting to regexes (which was kinda
fun). Only gripe I have is that I can't use requests to get at the data.

~~~
aaronem
I'm having the same problem. Getting the session token from a request made via
browser, and using that token in my programmatic requests, does work, but that
feels like cheating. What I really want to do is authenticate to Advent of
Code programmatically via Github, but I haven't found a way to get my code to
authenticate to Github itself; I keep getting redirects to github.com/login.

------
darkknight3141
Nice ! Would be a good idea to throw in a some bitcoins as a treasure at some
stage ...Or maybe there already is ?

~~~
rhaps0dy
I don't think it would be a good idea. The author already went through the
work to make the website, to require him to pay you for having fun would be a
bit too much.

